# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch Phan Thiết - Hàm Thuận Nam giá rẻ 2013

## maithanh

Giới thiệu: 

Công ty Cổ phần Du lịch Bến Nghé là một trong những đơn vị tổ chức tour du lịch hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Các tour phổ biến được khởi hành hàng ngày như: du lich tay nguyen- du lich da lat 4 ngay… luôn được khách hành hài lòng. Quý khách hàng có thể đặt tour du lịch trực tuyến để được giảm giá. Tư vấn và đặt tour, xin gọi: (08) 35 144 132 – 0919 100 864 – 0907 939 534.*TOUR DU LỊCH PHAN THIẾT – MŨI KÊ GÀ – NGỌN HẢI ĐĂNG*

Giá vé: *950.000 VND*
Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm
Phương tiện: Ô tôChương trình Tour du lịch Phan Thiết – Mũi Kê Gà – Ngọn Hải Đăng 2 ngày 1 đêm bằng ô tô Tour Phan Thiet Mui Ke Ga Du lich Phan Thiet Tour du lich Phan Thiet Mui Ke Ga Du lich Phan Thiet tron goi Tour Phan Thiet 2012*  NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – PHAN THIẾT – MŨI NÉ*

Buổi sáng:  Xe và HDV Bến Nghé đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành chuyến *Tour du lịch Phan Thiết – Mũi Kê Gà – Ngọn Hải Đăng*.
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai). Tiếp tục lộ trình, trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua… trên đường đến gềnh ĐÁ ĐỎ, đoàn dừng chân thưởng ngoạn ngọn HẢI ĐĂNG – MŨI KÊ GÀ chụp hình lưu niệm.
Đoàn dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Đi Hàm Thuận Nam.


Buổi chiều:  Tới Hàm Thuận Nam, nhận phòng. Tự do tắm biển.
Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.
Buổi tối:  Quý khách tự do khám phá TP. Phan Thiết về đêm. Đoàn Nghỉ đêm tại Phan Thiết.
* NGÀY 02: NÚI TÀ CÚ – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*

Buổi sáng:  Dùng Buffet sáng tại Resort, Trả phòng Resort. Xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan: Khu du lịch Núi Tà Cú – Quý khách có thể đi bộ lên núi hoặc đi bằng cáp treo (Chi phí cáp treo tự túc).
Khởi hành về lại Phan Thiết dùng cơm trưa.

Buổi chiều:  Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, trên đường về ghé tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản tại Phan Thiết.
Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu.
DL Bến Nghé chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại. Kết thúc chuyến *Tour du lịch Phan Thiết – Mũi Kê Gà – Ngọn Hải Đăng*!
  *GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe 45 chỗ , đời mới, máy lạnh.
- Lưu trú:
+ Resort 3* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng).
+ Resort 4*: Ánh Dương, Đồi Sứ
- Ăn uống:
+ Bữa chính: 03 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 80.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm).
+ Bữa sáng: 01 bữa: bún, phở hủ tiếu, ốp la,… có cà fê hoặc nước ngọt giải khát ; 01 bữa buffet tại resort
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón du lịch Bến Nghé, thuốc y tế
- Hình lưu niệm tặng đoàn.
 *GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Thuế VAT.
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
  *MỨC GIÁ VÉ CHO TRẺ EM:*
- Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên mua 01 vé.
- Trẻ em từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi mua ½ vé. Tiêu chuẩn ½ vé giống như người lớn, nhưng ngủ chung với gia đình.
- Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: không tính vé.
  * ĐĂNG KÝ, THANH TOÁN:*
- Quý khách đặt vé qua điện thọai hoặc website: dulichbennghe.vn, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách miễn phí.
- Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh tóan 40%, số tiền còn lại thanh toán sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi.

==> Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Bến Nghé
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: (84-8) 35.144.132 – Fax: (84-8) 35.144.089 
Hotline: 0919 100 864 – 0907 939 534 - 098 7735 071 
Website: http://dulichbennghe.vn

----------

